# Few of my fish



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

How do they look ? thanks.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

the fish look great and you took some verry nice photos of them. I don't personaly like albino fish but all you're fish look nice and healthy great job and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

albino fish :-?

Nice pics....


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice picture taking... fish look good... nice job


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

Albino fish. Why whats wrong with them lol ? And thank you


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't see any Albinos. Albino fish have red eyes. Yours' look like a potential hybrid. I'm sorry.


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hybrid ?... Think you are incorret a hybriid is when 2 different type of fish breed together to make a hole new species. ( A hybrid is the combination of two or more different things. ) Correct me if i am wrong but are you saying that it is not a cichlid :-?.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

Floridagirl said:


> I didn't see any Albinos. Albino fish have red eyes. Yours' look like a potential hybrid. I'm sorry.


Florida girl has it totally mixed up with the hybrids, i think she is getting confused with the meaning of Albino and your photos.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

The pink fish is neither a hybrid nor a albino. It is a version of a red zebra as the cherry red zebras. Not to mention look up the profile for metriaclima estherae O, then scroll to the pink! picture, the pinks aren't nearly as bright that are common in the aquarium stores however, they are true red zebras not hybrids, and not albinos, an albino has red eyes!


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee11 ... 1/Rose.jpg

Here is my same met red O


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for that they look just the same :fish: :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have Metriaclima Estherae, and have never had the light ones like that in my tank. I had one male that was slightly lighter. Just my experience.  But, as I said, they are not albino.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I apologize.  Apparently I have the Red, Red Zebra,and yours are the Orange, Red zebra. I'm sure someone else can chime in who has the Blue, Red Zebra....lol


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> I apologize.  Apparently I have the Red, Red Zebra,and yours are the Orange, Red zebra. I'm sure someone else can chime in who has the Blue, Red Zebra....lol


I actually have 2 of the females of the "blues" and one of the blue males in a fry tank they are about 1 and a half inches long... I will get a couple pics in the morning... (I am a huge red zebra fan, can you tell, lol) I am wanting to pair mine up to breed.


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well what ever :fish: it is i like it lol and it gets on fine with the rest so thats the main thing


----------

